# Arris wtm652g admin password problems



## jowens42 (Oct 30, 2011)

Ok so I am trying to get into my configuration page for my Arris router. I type in the IP and it asks me for a password. I have not set a personal password and it says that the default is blank, but that doesn't work...

No problem I thought, I can factory reset and it will change it back to default. The manual confirms this. I hold reset for X seconds and everything is reset to default (ESSID, no encryption, etc.), except for the password it seems. I reset several more times trying different combinations of unplugging, holding reset longer, connected through CAT5 or wireless, and so on. 

I have also tried every password I can think of. admin, administrator, password, the PID #, the WPA password, leaving the field blank, and literally typing "blank." It always tells me "login error !!"

When I reboot into Windows it runs me through a mini setup, allowing me to change the ESSID and encryption and all of that. Could Windows be changing the admin password? Is there something simple I am overlooking? Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## TheCyberMan (Jun 25, 2011)

When you resetted the router hold in for about 10 to 20 seconds all the lights on the router should light up indicating reset has been successful using an opened paperclip and pressing and holding in little hole on back of router.

Sometimes default username and password are on a label on bottom of the router check there or go to the support pages for your arris model and it will give you the default username and password there.

We can offer no other advice than this i am afraid.


----------



## makinu1der2 (Jan 1, 2008)

Is this modem provided by your ISP?

Most ISP will have the admin password changed. They are usually reserved for internal use.

May try contacting ISP to confirm.


----------

